# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid] Large Project - Fantasy D&D Maps for Campaign

## LoreCrend

Hey!

I am looking to commission a cartographer to draw a world map for my d&d campaign. I have already designed a world map, but I'm certainly not a cartographer. The project will be rather large and contain a world map, 2 continents, and several regional maps. I am in between it being in black or white or very low color but I would love for it to be in an antique style.

While the world is already made, I am definitely opening to suggestions and notes with geography and cities. Its such a large project I do not have a set deadline!

Please let me know if you are interested and your estimated rates! I look forward to working with you!

----------


## ThomasR

Hi LoreCrend,

I'd be interested in working with you on this project. I usually do not discuss rates publicly but you can check my portfolio here and if you like what you see, shoot me an email at the address below so that we can talk business.

thomrey [at] hotmail [dot] com

Cheers !

Thomas

----------


## Tiana

I can help you if you'd like. I have a portfolio of fantasy cartography for novels and Dungeons and Dragons campaigns mostly you can check out if you want. I can negotiate with independent creators to hopefully get a price to a range you can afford. Email me if you'd like to discuss.

----------


## Naima

Hello , I am interested in working with you on the project in case you shoudl like my styles, I can make any style requested anyway .
Here  you can see some of my recent maps. In case you are interested in contacting me you can do so here on deviant art.

----------


## AntonioFrade

Hey LoreCrend, 

I could be interested in the project. Here you have some samples of my latest works::

Guild of Shadows Merchant PlazaUrobos continentGuild of Shadows RPGAgainst the gigantsSilvestine Map

Let me know if you are interested in my services. You can reach me at: *info -at- versakestudio -dot- com*

Regards,

Antonio Frade


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk

----------


## DanielHasenbos

Hey LoreCrend,

I might be interested in this project. You can have a look at my portfolio to get an impression of my work and if you are interested you can contact me at info [at] danielsmaps [dot] com. 

I hope to hear from you soon. 

-Daniel

----------

